
Men Who Still Love Fight Club - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-men-who-still-love-fight-club
======
wry_discontent
> the nihilistic will to power of the terrorist

I hate a poorly thought out reference to Nietzsche.

I used to be a big fan of Fight Club when I first saw it in high school. Then
at some point I started to realize what the author did, that the fanbase was
toxic, and it started to impact my appreciation of the movie.

I've noticed the same thing with other pieces of media, most recently Rick and
Morty. I like the show a lot, but I've found, particularly online, the fanbase
is pretty toxic.

~~~
hiei
It has been such a long time since I've seen it, may need to watch again soon.
That being said I have heard similar things about their fanbase - but
regarding the author comment. What do you mean? What did he do?

~~~
wry_discontent
I meant the author of this piece. I had the same realization he did. Rereading
that comment it was ambiguous.

